# Quitting Lyft



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm sending this letter off to Lyft. Tips? Comments??



> Due to the recent 20% pay cut, you guys have effectively taken me off the road.
> 
> First I want to say it's been great. It was really great back in 2014 when I could make some really good money. Then when you dropped the pay 26% to 95 cent a mile, it was not so great but still tenable. But at the current rates, I simply can't afford to drive.
> 
> ...


----------



## Suzdog (Nov 26, 2015)

Great letter if Lyft cares to read it. They won't.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

> I'm still going to keep my account active. If I can't sleep I may go out and hunt down some good prime time rides. But they'll have to be 100% or more since I won't be getting the PDB anymore. I hope you will re-institute the prime time notifications because I just can't afford to give any rides that I am not absolutely sure are prime time rides (checking the request location on the pax ap to make sure it's a prime time ride). If I can't afford to drive at $1.10 a mile on average, I certainly can't do it for $.88 without the PDB.


This paragraph destroys the entire purpose of your letter.


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

This not quitting that's TAKING A BREAK... It's the same as quit smoking but occasionally smoking when stressed out...


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

galileo5 said:


> This paragraph destroys the entire purpose of your letter.


Yeah, maybe?

But I'll be going from driving 40 hours a week down to 5. Until I find another gig I'll need something to get by.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

osii said:


> Yeah, maybe?
> 
> But I'll be going from driving 40 hours a week down to 5. Until I find another gig I'll need something to get by.


Why not pizza or DoorDash delivery? Far fewer miles on a car from what I hear. But not as flexible hours, of course.


----------

